# Sawing thin clear white soft Maple



## gvwp (Oct 19, 2012)

Sawed a few clear snow white soft Maple logs today into thin stock. Lumber was sawn at 1 1/16", 5/8" and 1/4". Trees were cut down yesterday and milled today to get the maximum snow white color. Lumber will be put into the kiln next week. Lumber will be used for making laminated stock. 

[attachment=12306]
[attachment=12307]
[attachment=12309]
[attachment=12310]
[attachment=12311]
[attachment=12312]
[attachment=12313]
[attachment=12314]


----------



## BarbS (Oct 19, 2012)

That's a nice operation you have set up. And some fine maple!


----------



## DomInick (Oct 19, 2012)

+1 on the set up. Looks nice and well organized work space.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice set up! looks very familiar. What do you do about diesel fumes?


----------



## gvwp (Oct 19, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Nice set up! looks very familiar. What do you do about diesel fumes?



Thanks for the comments. I leave the main door open when milling. Can't shut the door and run the sawmill very long. I really want to upgrade to an electric mill but we are a deep country location and 3PH 480V is not available off the pole so we either have to generate it or convert it. Either option is not cheap to do. I have a 3ph converter which runs the blower, moulder, and jump saw but would take a larger setup to run an electric sawmill. :dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 19, 2012)

gvwp said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set up! looks very familiar. What do you do about diesel fumes?
> ...


I agree with the nice set up!


----------

